# sending pics via email on iphone 4s



## big_bubba_B (Apr 25, 2010)

i feal dumb buit i cant figure out how you send pictures on the iphone 4s through the email is there an app i nead or it just doesnt do that anyone know ????


----------



## Pamela (Apr 21, 2010)

When you are looking at the photo (either in the photo app or the camera app) tap the screen so that you see some arrows, little garbage can, etc at the bottom. The icon on the left side looks like a little box with an arrow coming out of it. Press that. It will give you a list of options, the top one is e-mail photo.

Oops, just noticed your phone is 4s, mine is just a 4 so it might not be exactly the same, should be pretty close though.


----------



## effox (Apr 21, 2010)

I think my 3gs is the same, I never bothered trying to email photos though but I believe Pamela is right.

Cheers,
Chris


----------



## Victor (Apr 21, 2010)

Pamela said:


> When you are looking at the photo (either in the photo app or the camera app) tap the screen so that you see some arrows, little garbage can, etc at the bottom. The icon on the left side looks like a little box with an arrow coming out of it. Press that. It will give you a list of options, the top one is e-mail photo.
> 
> Oops, just noticed your phone is 4s, mine is just a 4 so it might not be exactly the same, should be pretty close though.


Yup, that's exactly what you do OR you can hold the picture with your finger and copy it and then paste it when you are in your email screen


----------



## big_bubba_B (Apr 25, 2010)

thank you i got it figured out . and i tried sending pics over instent messenger but alot of people say they cant open it up and i cant get photos over messanger from people either


----------



## Victor (Apr 21, 2010)

big_bubba_B said:


> thank you i got it figured out . and i tried sending pics over instent messenger but alot of people say they cant open it up and i cant get photos over messanger from people either


I just noticed you were a Bruins fan, I can't believe I helped you! hahah i'm just kidding


----------



## big_bubba_B (Apr 25, 2010)

Victor said:


> I just noticed you were a Bruins fan, I can't believe I helped you! hahah i'm just kidding


hey its ok to help the best but this year either team isnt doing so good were on the bottom and van is 4 up from the bottom


----------



## Raf (Nov 6, 2010)

you think Apple would put an attachment icon in Mail with their newest software update......


----------

